# Calories in Half Chicken at Nando's



## Compton (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm taking the lovely lady out to the movies and a spot of dinner tonight.

Nando's!! I know but we are both dieting.

Out of interest I checked one of those calorie counting sites for the nutritional info on half chicken in Nando's;

*Calories* 789

Fat 37.5g

Carbs 0.3g

Prot 92.6g

I'm quite surprised at this but I guess its cause you get a breast and leg and its in a marinade.


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Have the double chicken breast pitta and ditch the mayo. With mayo it is:

Energy (Kcal) 587

Protein (g) 76

Total Fat (g) 11

Saturated Fat (g) 2

Total Carbohydrates (g) 45.5

Carbohydrates - Sugar (g) 4.6

Salt EQ (g) 2.7

Fibre (g) 2

Info directly from their site http://www.nandos.co.uk/contentright/FEM/Famous_Menu.html#nandos=PM-cat_FEM6_tcat_FEM+DCMD-FAM_nutmenu


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

in the supermarket today and seen the range of nandos sauces any u can recommend on chicken breasts


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

rodrigo said:


> in the supermarket today and seen the range of nandos sauces any u can recommend on chicken breasts


All of them! Ive been using Portugese BBQ and Sun Dried Tomato for the past 3 weeks, both of which were fcuking lovely! Now im on the Extra Hot and Garlic Sauces. They're alot hotter than the other two, so aren't as easily eatable....so to speak. But i havent tried one i dont like yet. Its payday next week so im gonna stock up on loads of them! Portugese BBQ is my favourite so far though!


----------

